# ¿Por las dudas?



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Como posso dizer a expressão em espanhol "Por las dudas" em português?

Poderia ser "Pelas dúvidas" mas não tenho certeza não

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Ponha alguma frase.


----------



## Carfer

_'por causa das dúvidas'_


----------



## Weliton

TALVEZ: Por via das dúvidas


----------



## Ignacio_arg

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Ponha alguma frase.


*"Hoy no hay clase de lengua pero por las dudas traje el cuaderno".*


----------



## Weliton

Hoje não tem aula de idiomas, mas por via das dúvidas traz o caderno.


----------



## Nanon

Weliton said:


> Por via das dúvidas



Por las dudas = por si acaso


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Weliton said:


> Hoje não tem aula de idiomas, mas por via das dúvidas traz o caderno.


*Gracias

PD: creo que "traje" es "trouxe" en portugués.*


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Weliton said:


> Hoje não tem aula de idiomas, mas *por via das dúvidas* traz o caderno.



Correto.


----------



## Weliton

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Gracias
> 
> PD: creo que "traje" es "trouxe" en portugués.*



*Ignacio*, "trouxe" está no _pretérito perfeito_, então não se encaixa na frase. E aliás, me corrigindo, eu acho que uma melhor conjugação, também seria "traga" _(Imperativo - Afirmativo)_

Hoje não tem aula de idiomas, mas por via das dúvidas *traga* o caderno.


----------



## joaosilva

"_Hoy no hay clase de lengua pero por las dudas traje el cuaderno_".

Hoje não há aula de espanhol* mas *perante a dúvida* trouxe o caderno

* Quando dizemos _lengua_ queremos dizer língua espanhola


----------



## joaosilva

É claro que trouxe está no pretérito perfeito. E é para estar. Trata-se da primeira pessoa e não da terceira. Também não se trata do imperativo que parece que é o que te está a fazer confusão.


----------



## Weliton

O "trouxe", na minha opinião, estaria correto se estivesse assim:
Hoje não teve aula de *espanhol* mas por via das dúvidas trouxe o caderno.
*(Obrigado pela informação: "lengua"= língua espanhola)*

Eu, ao menos no Brasil, nunca vi ninguém misturar uma frase desse jeito:
Hoje _não há_ aula de espanhol _(iria ter depois, mas quem está falando está avisando ao outro que não terá - FUTURO)_ mas perante a dúvida _trouxe (não tem como ele já ter trago, se ele ainda vai trazer (depois) por via das dúvidas)_ o caderno.

Fica estranho...
hehhe. Eu acho que precisamos de um professor de português aqui, pra isso ser resolvido.


----------



## Weliton

joaosilva said:


> Trata-se da primeira pessoa e não da terceira.


Se eu estou lhe avisando que hoje não tem aula de espanhol, eu estou falando contigo (3ª pessoa), e não comigo (1ª pessoa).

Hoje não tem aula de espanhol, mas por via das dúvidas traga _(você)_ o caderno.


----------



## joaosilva

Dependendo daquilo que se está a dizer podem ou não ser usados uns tempos verbais e outros não. Não posso dizer aqui as regras e as excepções; também não era capaz de as dizer todas... Na frase não há nenhuma incongruência gramatical, nem em espanhol, nem em português.

*Hoje não há aula de espanhol** (não há nada a discutir neste caso, espero... nem há, nem houve, nem haverá) *mas perante a dúvida *(eu não sabia ao certo se havia ou não, não sabia se era hoje que havia aula...) *(EU) *(primeira pessoa) *trouxe o caderno*


----------



## Carfer

Weliton said:


> Se eu estou lhe avisando que hoje não tem aula de espanhol, eu estou falando contigo (3ª pessoa), e não comigo (1ª pessoa).
> 
> Hoje não tem aula de espanhol, mas por via das dúvidas traga _(você)_ o caderno.


 
_'Contigo'_ é 2ª pessoa (tu), ainda que a forma verbal, em consequência do uso de '_você_', seja a 3ª. E a frase está correcta, como disse o joaosilva: hoje não há aula (presente com sentido de futuro), mas, à cautela, trouxe o caderno (ou seja, já o tenho comigo, portanto _'trouxe_')


----------



## Weliton

joaosilva said:


> *Hoje não há aula de espanhol** (não há nada a discutir neste caso, espero... nem há, nem houve, nem haverá) *mas perante a dúvida *(eu não sabia ao certo se havia ou não, não sabia se era hoje que havia aula...) *(EU) *(primeira pessoa) *trouxe o caderno*



Sim, vejo sentido nessa frase. Confesso que concordo com esta colocação, e peço perdão...


----------



## joaosilva

Não, por favor, não peças perdão;
Estamos todos a aprender constantemente.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## Weliton

joaosilva said:


> Não, por favor, não peças perdão;
> Estamos todos a aprender constantemente.


Eu entendo isso como a aceitação do meu pedido de desculpas.
Abraços!


----------



## zema

Também me interessa muito conhecer uma expressão equivalente a “_por las dudas_”, que a gente aqui usa a toda hora.

  Mas acho que tem alguma coisa aí que pode levar a confusão. O sentido é “_por si acaso_”, que nem disse Nanon ,“_just in case_” em inglês. Foi lendo esse fio que indicou Nanon que eu vim saber que na Espanha e outros países não se fala “_por las dudas_” senão “_por si las dudas_”, custei a acreditar!

  No exemplo do Ignacio, quem diz isso não está na dúvida se há aula ou não: ele sabe que não há, mas trouxe o caderno mesmo assim por “qualquer coisa” que possa acontecer, algum imprevisto ou eventualidade que faça com que seja útil ter o caderno à mão. _Por precaução_, digamos assim.

  Acho que essa ideia de precaução se reflete no “à cautela” de Carfer, mas gostaria de ter certeza se “por via das dúvidas” também se entende assim.

E, já que estamos numa de pedir, qual seria a expressão mais coloquial no Brasil para dizer “_por las dudas_”?


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Acho que essa ideia de precaução se reflete no “à cautela” de Carfer, mas gostaria de ter certeza se “por via das dúvidas” também se entende assim?


 
Em Portugal, sem dúvida.


----------



## anaczz

No Brasil também, por via das dúvidas.

Aproveitando o assunto, ouvi algumas vezes uma expressão paraguaia, com esse mesmo sentido e me pareceu algo como "por si las moscas". Conhecem essa expressão?


----------



## zema

Muito obrigado, Ana e Carfer!  Ando sempre precisando dessa expressão e nunca tive certeza de como se fala em português, que bom que Ignacio perguntou!

  Aqui também falamos “por si las moscas” com esse mesmo sentido, é uma expressão que eu acho bastante engraçada


----------

